# Abbreviation Help



## RebelAngel (Jan 29, 2014)

We're covering Anatomy and Medical Terminology tonight. Can someone please write out some information using the correct anatomy, abbreviations, and medical terms-you know something you would have to write on or read on a PCR or similar. It doesn't have to be from a real patient or, you can make it up if you want to, I just need to read them to better understand the terminology and be able to process everything more completely.

Thank you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2014)

*Help me, please!*

PT c/o SOB 2° COPD. Uses Albuterol MDI PRN. PT Has hx of CABG, HTN, NIDDM, CAD and PVD. Is currently a DNR/DNI in the event he is found to be CTD.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 29, 2014)

*Help me, please!*



DEmedic said:


> PT c/o SOB 2° COPD. Uses Albuterol MDI PRN. PT Has hx of CABG, HTN, NIDDM, CAD and PVD. Is currently a DNR/DNI in the event he is found to be CTD.



DNR does not mean DNT for a PT CTD :glare: DRT would be more appropriate, or maybe ART  Those do make your ePCRs very easy, though- whether you're using SOAP or CHART 


I'm going to start writing my reports like this :lol:


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> PT c/o SOB 2° COPD. Uses Albuterol MDI PRN. PT Has hx of CABG, HTN, NIDDM, CAD and PVD. Is currently a DNR/DNI in the event he is found to be CTD.




Wow, as a 4th semester student and someone who took a 16wk medical terminology class, I've never heard of some of those.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2014)

*Help me, please!*

Do you work in EMS? Nothing there should be totally out there ... Except maybe the last one. Looks like 90% of the paperwork I get at nursing homes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Do you work in EMS? Nothing there should be totally out there ... Except maybe the last one. Looks like 90% of the paperwork I get at nursing homes.



I've heard of all of them except for the last one. No idea at all on CTD


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2014)

Circling the drain.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Circling the drain.



Are you guys allowed to use that? our CES/QI/QA department would have a heart attack if they saw that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2014)

Noooo. I was kidding.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 29, 2014)

Bahaha. That's so wrong!


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 29, 2014)

Pt admitted for APE requiring ETI s/p AMI , s/p DES to OMx1, LADx2. Right femoral artery closure D&I. ETT secured 22cm @ Lips. Bilat DP 2+, PT 2+. 3+ Bilat pitting LEE. 

Hx of CHF, HCMO, CABGx3, PVD s/p Fem-Pop, VT s/p AICD, IDDM, CKD, BPH s/p TURP, DVT. 

Pt admit for SSS and CHF, s/p BiV PPM/AICD, VVIR @ 50bpm


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 29, 2014)

Chase said:


> Pt admitted for APE requiring ETI s/p AMI , s/p DES to OMx1, LADx2. Right femoral artery closure D&I. ETT secured 22cm @ Lips. Bilat DP 2+, PT 2+. 3+ Bilat pitting LEE.
> 
> Hx of CHF, HCMO, CABGx3, PVD s/p Fem-Pop, VT s/p AICD, IDDM, CKD, BPH s/p TURP, DVT.
> 
> Pt admit for SSS and CHF, s/p BiV PPM/AICD, VVIR @ 50bpm



To be fair, some of these abbreviations are much more commonly used in hospital. I think I'm fairly adept at deciphering the most common EMS abbreviations and many in house charts, but several of these elude me.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 30, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Wow, as a 4th semester student and someone who took a 16wk medical terminology class, I've never heard of some of those.


 

Which ones? The only non-standardard one in there was CTD... which isn't too rare (in contrast to, say, LOLFDGB).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 30, 2014)

I just don't really use abbreviations...

A&O
S/P
CTA
PERRL
JVD
N/IDDM

I like FTDNIMA


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> PT c/o SOB 2° COPD. Uses Albuterol MDI PRN. PT Has hx of CABG, HTN, NIDDM, CAD and PVD. Is currently a DNR/DNI in the event he is found to be CTD.







teedubbyaw said:


> Wow, as a 4th semester student and someone who took a 16wk medical terminology class, I've never heard of some of those.




Really?? It makes sense to me. Well except DNI. 

Pt complaining of shortness of breath secondary to chronic obstructive pulmonary disease. Uses albuterol metered dose inhaler as needed. Pt has a history of Coronary Artery Bypass Graft, hypertension, non insulin dependent diabetes mellitus, coronary artery disease, and peripheral vascular disease. Is currently a do not resuscitate/ (DNI??) in the event he is found to be circling the drain. Lol

Abbreviations make that so much shorter. 

My typical narrative uses some of those.

ATF 26 yom c/o abd pain x2 hours. Pt A&Ox4 and in NAD. Pt denies CP, DIB, or any other complaints. 

That's really the only ones I use in my narrative. 

I guess I use VS, IPS, and IV as well.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 30, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Really?? It makes sense to me. Well except DNI.



Do Not Intubate


----------



## Anjel (Jan 30, 2014)

Ah makes sense


----------



## EmtGirl401 (Mar 9, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I've heard of all of them except for the last one. No idea at all on CTD



CTD means cumulative trauma disorder


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 9, 2016)

EmtGirl401 said:


> CTD means cumulative trauma disorder


Circling The Drain...


----------

